# bIG gUY



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful coyote there SB!! It's a big one too.

Thanks for sharing, and Happy belated birthday!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Skip. Nice dog.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice looking yote and Happy B-Day


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good urn there sb congrats and happy b=day to ya.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He's a beauty there Skip, couldn't ask for a better birthday present!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well.. You could ASK!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Great dog, Skip. Happy birthday friend. You don't look a day over __!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Finally been able to get back on--still have some problems with this cp---But thanks for all the kind words on my big one--Its 12 below this morning I wanted to try and get his Brother but to cold for these old bones it surpose to warm up by the week-end --Than maybe---I'll try and post a pic of his pelt___sb
View attachment 2282
*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pelt Skip !! Love the hat too ! I'll bet you made it, right ?

Most of all glad to see you're back on.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Skip, Sweet photos !

Nice dog also ! And again you did not leave me disapointed without wearing one of your fancy hats ! Way too cool ! Cold down here also for us flat landers too -9 this morning. But it is sunny.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Finally been able to get back on--still have some problems with this cp---But thanks for all the kind words on my big one--Its 12 below this morning I wanted to try and get his Brother but to cold for these old bones it surpose to warm up by the week-end --Than maybe---I'll try and post a pic of his pelt___sb
> View attachment 2282
> *


That is one pretty yote! Love the hat! Whats it goin to take to get you to make another one?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> That is one pretty yote! Love the hat! Whats it goin to take to get you to make another one?


Another yote !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess it would take two then if I wanted one also. Geez Skip you better get busy buddy. LOL And you thought you retired HAHA.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah....that is what all good retired taxi's say. I am done till the next one comes in.

Maybe three yotes.....my head gets cold also.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

The big dog i shot out at my folks place is still in the freezer, I need to find something to do with it. I was goin to have him mounted, but im thinking a hate would be pretty cool. Although the wife will make fun of it, I really dont care.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> The big dog i shot out at my folks place is still in the freezer, I need to find something to do with it. I was goin to have him mounted, but im thinking a hate would be pretty cool. Although the wife will make fun of it, I really dont care.


Make her one also...!! Perhaps a scarf to go allong with it !

I have seen some very nice hats made from bobcat....that might be an idea also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After seeing his work I can see why the people won't let him retire. Something tells me the price is more than fair too.


----------

